# Overige rubrieken > Oproepen >  Enquête: Uw houding tegenover Omega-3 voedingssupplementen

## Mark

Hallo!

Ik zal me eerst even voorstellen: ik ben Mark Vroegrijk, 4e jaars student Marketing Management (aan de Universiteit van Tilburg) en momenteel bezig met afstuderen. 
Samen met een studiegenoot doe ik hiervoor onderzoek naar de houding van Nederlandse en Belgische consumenten ten opzichte van voedingssupplementen gebaseerd op Omega-3 vetzuren.

Nu maken wij voor dit onderzoek gebruik van een enquête, en zijn hard op zoek naar respondenten hiervoor. We bedachten dat op dit forum, waar bezoekers een relatief grote interesse hebben in gezondheidsgerelateerde onderwerpen, men misschien wel zijn of haar mening zouden willen laten gelden met betrekking tot Omega-3 voedingssupplementen.

We zouden u, als bezoeker van dit forum, daarom willen vragen of u ons zou willen helpen door onze vragenlijst in te vullen. Het zou een fijn steuntje in onze rug betekenen!
Iedereen kan deelnemen, ongeacht of u bekend dan wel onbekend bent met Omega-3 voedingssupplementen.
Het invullen van de vragenlijst zal ongeveer een kleine tien minuten van uw tijd kosten. U blijft volledig anoniem en de door u verstrekte gegevens zullen door ons enkel voor ons onderzoek worden gebruikt.

De enquête is te bereiken via deze link:
http://www.studentenonderzoek.com/?qid=17032&ln=ned
Mocht u de Belgische nationaliteit hebben, volg dan deze link:
http://www.studentenonderzoek.com/?qid=17413&ln=ned
In plaats van een e-mailadres kunt u een inlognaam opgeven, wat in principe elk willekeurig woord of lettercombinatie kan zijn. Zo kunnen wij anonimiteit blijven garanderen.

Alvast bedankt!

(P.S. Mijn excuses als dit verzoek tegen de regels van dit forum mocht zijn!)

----------

